
Forget Slack. Discord is the best messaging app I’ve ever used - lustless
https://hackernoon.com/forget-slack-discord-is-the-best-messaging-app-ive-ever-used-9351a035069
======
helen___keller
I use Discord every day, and have for quite a while now. I'm going to be sad
the day that years of my conversation history gets sold for several billion
dollars when Amazon or Google acquires them.

~~~
lustless
I really hope that doesn't happen. They have such a good product, and looks
like they are trying to compete with Steam with their games library. I feel
like they should consider also making a side product for messaging though.
People are ditching Facebook Messenger and even Slack for Discord.

